

The first photos of Mars taken by Curiosity's 'main' 34 and 100mm cameras - mrsebastian
http://www.extremetech.com/extreme/135139-curiositys-new-photos-of-mars-prove-that-a-2-megapixel-camera-is-more-than-enough

======
timmyd
I look at this with absolute amazement. Take a step back and think that the
average distance from Earth to Mars is about 225 million km at any particular
point in time (depending on orbit)

To think humans being are capable of building something that complex, sending
it that far, landing it successfully and subsequently transmitting high
quality images is as mind blowing to me as I am sure our forepersons before us
considered the moon landing. It is just staggering when you consider that we
are looking at _Mars_ as clear as its depicted in _Total Recall_ (the Arnie
version which doesn't suck) and many other Hollywood depictions.

The feat of technological capabilities achieved by NASA in this project just
definitively illustrates to me that anything human beings want to achieve -
can be achieved. I hope this project, the people involved and the continuous
breakthroughs it realizes inspires more people to go and do great and amazing
things. Nothings impossible - we just don't understand it all yet.

------
theFiur
They look to me like some drawings from a sci-fi book. It's amazing how close
peoples imagination can come.

